# New Pet



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

I just got me a green-cheeked conure this morning and it's a great pet! Does anyone have any good tips info or links about conures parrots or birds in general? I'll try get some pics up


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!

I love GCC's I was going to get one but decided against it because of lack of room for his cage..lol Make sure you handle him well. i've heard that they aren't very noisy. Sometimes less than a ****************atiel. Is it a normal or a special mutation? either way, i'm jealous..lol


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

It's just a standard green cheek, There were two I liked at my work and one was a fancy with a peach head but it sold before I could get everything in line. I was affraid I was settling for second best with this bird but since I've gotten him/her home thats no longer a concern. And yeah it's amazingly quiet, thats the main reason I got this bird because of how quiet they are. It's still young but apparently one of the girls that I work with has been handling it for several months getting it to be friendly, I guess when it first came in it would bite alot and hard and now it's an amazing bird.

Oh and a side note, I can't freakin stand coc katiels, the few we have at work sqwak ALLLL the TIMEEEE! If they'd shut up they could probably be good birds


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

lol...absoulutly. tiels are so loud. what's his name?


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's a good link that you might enjoy: www.birdboard.com


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice .

We have one at the lfs, it's really unique, but not the nicest bird...


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Hmm, let's see, images.google.com, search: green-cheeked conure. Wow that looks really cute! How old is he/she?


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

The name that came from the store is lorenzo but I don't like it, I haven't thought of a name quite yet. She (and i'm just gonna call it a she cause I want a female bird and it's tough to determine their sex without a test) is about 7 months old, I'd like to find her official birthday.

thanks for the link sowilu, I'll check it out when I've got the time


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Betta1: I think you will enjoy the link.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I guess I'm a little late on this, but congratulations nonetheless. As far as Conures go, you definitely got the right one. As she gets older, she will get louder, but it shouldn't be non-stop, deafening squawking as with many other conures. Again, congratulations.


----------

